# yellow lab?



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

hi i just bought a chiclid from a assorted chiclid tank at the pet store. The fish i bought looked like the yellow labs in the tank next to it. The lady said it could be a yellow lab when i asked her. My fish is yellow with a little black on the front of its fin(see pictures in gallery). I looked it up on google, but their was more black on the ones in the pictures. is that just because mine is juvinile, about one and a half inches, or is it not a yellow lab. please help, John Krause

If you need better pics let me know, because it is hard to see the black


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen labs like the one you're describing.... once it gets a couple inches long, you can sex it..... ales have black on all fins- except the tail- and females have only black on the dorsal fin, with a little black on the other fins..... i'll look at the picture


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Danial


----------



## AquaticMadness (Oct 12, 2008)

That's not always accurate. Yellow labs are one of the hardest fish to sex if not impossible. Wait til one is holding and then you will know for sure. That's the only 100% guaranteed way to tell.


----------

